# Power vote tonight who's with me!!!



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

*Voting-TN for the state and Souther Comfort Maltese Rescue.and hit "Vote" button.*

*1-You do your vote *
*2**- go to "tools",*
*3-**"options",may say "internet options"*
*4-clear all cookies,*
5- *click "ok"*
*6-hit shelter challege tab on right and vote again*
*7- TN for state, Southern Comfort Maltese Rescue for the shelter*
*8- Hit "Vote" button* 
*9- Do the captcha and confirm vote.*

*You can do this over and over,many times.*

*I'm doing this right now until 3 am eastern time,until I can't vote any more.*


*Who's with me!!!!!*


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I power voted a couple of hours ago and am worn out. Hope it helps. :chili:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> I power voted a couple of hours ago and am worn out. Hope it helps. :chili:


 Thanks so much! I know how much you've voted so much!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

echo,echo,echo? Any body out there?


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Sasha is helping mommy vote.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Well Sasha and I are going to bed,the voting is closed so we'll have to see how it ends. Thanks everyone for voting so much and so hard.:wub:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks everyone that voted.:wub:We did all we could do ,now we wait w/ baited breath to see the results. I know the fluffs thank you!:aktion033:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i voted my usual votes yesterday early mornig , i hoped all i voted helped cause boy i never voted so much for something in my life, when will we know the results?


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Should know by tomorrow I'd think.
I know so many voted a lot and power voted too.
We all did what we could and I am so happy that so many cared enough to put effort into this cause! I know it was a long hard road and hard to find time to vote a lot.
YOU ALL ROCK!!!!!!:chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Shelter vote results will be Weds,22nd...cross your paws.....


----------

